# We have a full-sized rattle snake under the house



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

This morning I caught a glimpse of a full-sized rattle snake slithering into the crawl space under the house. It has been a long time since I have seen one that large and I am not messing with it by crawling in there after it on my belly. I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I will skip this little adventure. It will leave on its own.

We do have a lot more pygmy rattlers around and they actually cause more trouble because they are small and rather pretty. Kids think that they can play with them. I don't know of anyone who has died from one, but they can sure mess up you hand or arm with all the swelling.

My best move against snakes is a couple of bird seed feeders. Cardinals, Blue jays and several others will nail snakes on sight.

And this is my adventure for today.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 18, 2022)

I had copperheads moving into my woodshed.  I put out poison for the mice, and the copperheads seem to leave when there are no more mice.


----------



## Michael Z (Jul 18, 2022)

Here is what we have to contend with. I might see 2 of these a year! These red bellied snakes are typically 6-10" long.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I had copperheads moving into my woodshed.  I put out poison for the mice, and the copperheads seem to leave when there are no more mice.


I sure hope my rattler moves out fairly quickly. It has been years since I have seen a mouse around here so hopefully there is nothing to eat down there. Having a cat seems to squash the mouse problem in a hurry. 

Copperheads can be nasty too; I see them in the nearby woods fairly often and we had a lot of them when I lived in West Texas. When I lived in Texas as a kid, the ones that spooked me the most were the water snakes. Having something bump you when you are swimming in a river gets your attention.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 18, 2022)

We have rattlers in eastern WA but only have garter snakes here on the wet side of the Cascade range. I am very happy about that as I truly hate snakes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Della (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm with Radish Rose.  Just reading this thread has given me major willies.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

Della said:


> I'm with Radish Rose.  Just reading this thread has given me major willies.


I am sorry.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 18, 2022)

We have prairie rattlers here, but haven't seen any yet this year, which is unusual. Had several close calls last year.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 18, 2022)

Double ought.  Problem solved and no need to get too close. Live and let live won't work once they move in. Come winter, wouldn't that be a nice surprise to see this guy in your kitchen.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This morning I caught a glimpse of a full-sized rattle snake slithering into the crawl space under the house.


Yea, I wouldn't have a moments rest until I got it collected up and relocated.        Haven't had any rodents in or near the house lately, but I can see their tracks further out on the property.   No rodents usually means no snakes.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Yea, I wouldn't have a moments rest until I got it collected up and relocated.        Haven't had any rodents in or near the house lately, but I can see their tracks further out on the property.   No rodents usually means no snakes.


I sure wish that capturing it would be easy, but my crawl space under the house it very tight, and very dark. In many places, I have to scoot on my belly when I venture down there so my ability to maneuver is pretty restricted. Plus, there are so many hiding places that the snake could hide in. 

The idea of going down there with it is spooky to me.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This morning I caught a glimpse of a full-sized rattle snake slithering into the crawl space under the house.


You might consider spraying some Ammonia or Bleach under your house.  The strong odor of that stuff should quickly chase the snake away.  There are commercial snake repellents available, also.  

https://www.aidsquilt.org/best-rattlesnake-repellents/

Luckily, we usually only get black snakes and garter snakes around here.....which are good rodent controllers.  I did have a copperhead sneak into my workshop one time, a few years ago....luckily I saw him moving around, and was able to chase him back out with a broom.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Double ought.  Problem solved and no need to get too close. Live and let live won't work once they move in. Come winter, wouldn't that be a nice surprise to see this guy in your kitchen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 229972


It sounds tempting, but I am going to pass up the opportunity to shoot holes in my air conditioning duct work, my insulation, and the various cables that builders seem to string under houses these days. Being down there firing a shotgun in that closed space might be a little hard on my hearing.

LOL, I will give my "advantage point" to the snake.


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2022)

Would you rather have rats and mice? Snakes usually won't bother you unless you bother them, so just watch where you step.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

debodun said:


> Would you rather have rats and mice?


LOL. No, they are not on my list of desired "friends" either. Now my cat was and generally she has taken care of these little matter during her short excursions outside. But now, she is close to turning 22 and has retired to my desktop where she keeps close watch on me.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> It sounds tempting, but I am going to pass up the opportunity to shoot holes in my air conditioning duct work, my insulation, and the various cables that builders seem to string under houses these days. Being down there firing a shotgun in that closed space might be a little hard on my hearing.
> 
> LOL, I will give my "advantage point" to the snake.


Ok, then 7 1/2 bird shot when he pokes his head out will do the job with little or no damage to other under house things. Myself, I'd hate to lose a cat, dog, or grand child to a rattler. Besides, once he's gone, some putty would fill in the bb holes if any in the duct work. doubt field shot would penetrate wire or plumbing, but would sure do a job on mr rattlers head.
Also, let's hope it's a he and not a she about to unload a bunch of little vipers under your house.  (shudder).


----------



## win231 (Jul 18, 2022)

Della said:


> I'm with Radish Rose.  Just reading this thread has given me major willies.


Not only that, it also rattles your nerves.


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos,
keep that rattlesnake at your end of South Carolina  I don’t know why I felt compelled to look at this post but wish I hadn’t.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This morning I caught a glimpse of a full-sized rattle snake slithering into the crawl space under the house


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)

My dd had snakes on her land most days.. the dogs would just ignore them in the end...

The garden over the wall is the orange grove and where the dogs would play ball..


----------



## Right Now (Jul 18, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Here is what we have to contend with. I might see 2 of these a year! These red bellied snakes are typically 6-10" long.
> View attachment 229971


NOPE!  Nope, nope, nope..........


----------



## john19485 (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This morning I caught a glimpse of a full-sized rattle snake slithering into the crawl space under the house. It has been a long time since I have seen one that large and I am not messing with it by crawling in there after it on my belly. I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I will skip this little adventure. It will leave on its own.
> 
> We do have a lot more pygmy rattlers around and they actually cause more trouble because they are small and rather pretty. Kids think that they can play with them. I don't know of anyone who has died from one, but they can sure mess up you hand or arm with all the swelling.
> 
> ...


Get a couple of chickens and keep them around the house .


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I sure hope my rattler moves out fairly quickly. It has been years since I have seen a mouse around here so hopefully there is nothing to eat down there. Having a cat seems to squash the mouse problem in a hurry.
> 
> Copperheads can be nasty too; I see them in the nearby woods fairly often and we had a lot of them when I lived in West Texas. When I lived in Texas as a kid, the ones that spooked me the most were the *water snakes. *Having something bump you when you are swimming in a river gets your attention.


Or have one drop into your boat when fishing.  Florida rivers are bad for that.  

I had a nice large black snake that lived in my neighborhood doing no harm while keeping the mouse population under control until a new neighbor killed it thinking she was doing the neighborhood a favor.  Bless her heart, she was a Yankee and didn't know any better.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Or have one drop into your boat when fishing.  Florida rivers are bad for that.


LOL, No thanks


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)

My skin right about now.   I am terrified of snakes!   Will probably have nightmares tonight.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This morning I caught a glimpse of a full-sized rattle snake slithering into the crawl space under the house. It has been a long time since I have seen one that large and I am not messing with it by crawling in there after it on my belly. I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I will skip this little adventure. It will leave on its own.
> 
> We do have a lot more pygmy rattlers around and they actually cause more trouble because they are small and rather pretty. Kids think that they can play with them. I don't know of anyone who has died from one, but they can sure mess up you hand or arm with all the swelling.
> 
> ...


I hope you don't crawl under the house to get that snake.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 229989 My skin right about now.   I am terrified of snakes!   Will probably have nightmares tonight.


I am sorry and will probably not bring up snakes or creepy crawlies again.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I hope you don't crawl under the house to get that snake.


I won’t, I don’t like them at all and wonder about those people who feel compelled to mess with them.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 18, 2022)

This may be an eastern king snake I photographed in Virginia. I can't remember how I identified it, so if someone knows better, correct me.  We had king snakes in Montana, but they are colored and marked like rattlers.  We also called them bull snakes.  It's one of the good guys.  Ranchers welcomed them on the property and in the barns, I understand.  I don't usually say this, but I think this one is a pretty snake.


----------



## Jules (Jul 18, 2022)

@Pecos  Is there an expert you can hire to remove the snake?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This morning I caught a glimpse of a full-sized rattle snake slithering into the crawl space under the house. It has been a long time since I have seen one that large and I am not messing with it by crawling in there after it on my belly. I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I will skip this little adventure. It will leave on its own.
> 
> We do have a lot more pygmy rattlers around and they actually cause more trouble because they are small and rather pretty. Kids think that they can play with them. I don't know of anyone who has died from one, but they can sure mess up you hand or arm with all the swelling.
> 
> ...


From Australia or New Guinea or another country in Central America, maybe Ecuador,  look into high voltage dc snake bit treatment devices.  Very very effective and inexpensive and works immediately. 
Low voltage stun guns used to work, and still do, but it is harder or impossible to find one under thirty thousand volts dc.   Over that voltage they don't help.   The USA Arby used to have them distributed world wide for all the troops,   until the druglords bribed a congressman in tx to get it declared a medical device instead of a first aid device,  then threatened to sue the army if they continued using them .


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I am sorry and will probably not bring up snakes or creepy crawlies again.


I'm pretty sure you will......  not the crawling ones,  but those lower lifes who are in political office....


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Or have one drop into your boat when fishing. Florida rivers are bad for that.


Happened to my Uncle once in Louisiana, a water moccasin when he was duck hunting.  Just after shooting the snake he realized that was not a good choice.  It was a long wet trip back to the landing...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This morning I caught a glimpse of a full-sized rattle snake slithering into the crawl space under the house.


Not crawling in after him was probably a good idea!

I don't like killing rattlesnakes, but could make an exception for one living under the house.  The last one I killed was in a crowded campground full of kids, did not feel safe to let him roam free.


Pecos said:


> I don't know of anyone who has died from one, but they can sure mess up you hand or arm with all the swelling.


Same here, I don't know of any deaths.  However I knew a guy who lost his thumb and forefinger to a bite, they are nasty.  According to this article in the US there are about 8,000 rattlesnake bites and 10 to 15 deaths per year.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Happened to my Uncle once in Louisiana, a water moccasin when he was duck hunting.  Just after shooting the snake he realized that was not a good choice.  It was a long wet trip back to the landing...


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 18, 2022)

Did you see the rattles?  We used to get bull snakes and they can be hard to tell apart unless you see the rattles.  What shape were your snakes pupils?

_"_
_If you come across the snake in the dark, it's more likely to be a rattlesnake than a bullsnake. Bullsnakes eat more than rattlesnakes, so they are constantly foraging, and they do so during the day. Rattlesnakes are more opportunistic, waiting for prey to come to them, and this strategy works best at night. Bullsnakes are constrictors and have to search for prey, so if the snake you see seems to be going somewhere purposefully, it's probably a bullsnake. The snake you come across happily sunning itself on a log, on the other hand, is more likely a rattlesnake.
_
_Rattlesnakes are pit vipers, and like all such snakes, they have a large, triangular head that narrows dramatically at the neck. Not so bullsnakes. They have narrow heads and relatively thick necks. A bullsnake knows this feature can give away its identity, so when frightened, it will flatten its head to make it look more like that of a rattlesnake. So head shape is not exactly a conclusive identifier. You need more information, and for that, you might have to get closer than you're like.  Whereas the pupils of rattlesnakes are vertical slits, those of bullsnakes are round. "_

Not a rattlesnake but I just went by the tail, did not look into his eyes...


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Happened to my Uncle once in Louisiana, a water moccasin when he was duck hunting.  Just after shooting the snake he realized that was not a good choice.  It was a long wet trip back to the landing...


Been there done that however fortunately it was our pontoon boat. Got the snake but had to patch a  small hole on the boats deck.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 18, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Get a couple of chickens and keep them around the house .


Yes, a neighbor told me a rattlesnake had entered his chicken pen, and that the chickens made _short-work _of killing it.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

Don M. said:


> You might consider spraying some Ammonia or Bleach under your house.  The strong odor of that stuff should quickly chase the snake away.  There are commercial snake repellents available, also.
> 
> https://www.aidsquilt.org/best-rattlesnake-repellents/
> 
> Luckily, we usually only get black snakes and garter snakes around here.....which are good rodent controllers.  I did have a copperhead sneak into my workshop one time, a few years ago....luckily I saw him moving around, and was able to chase him back out with a broom.


Don

That was a useful link and I found what I needed on Amazon.

Thanks


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Pecos  Is there an expert you can hire to remove the snake?


There probably is, but I don't think they would be any more enthused than I am about going down into me crawl space. I am going to try a rattlesnake repellent after reading the post by @Don M.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 18, 2022)

JustDave said:


> This may be an eastern king snake I photographed in Virginia. I can't remember how I identified it, so if someone knows better, correct me.  We had king snakes in Montana, but they are colored and marked like rattlers.  We also called them bull snakes.  It's one of the good guys.  Ranchers welcomed them on the property and in the barns, I understand.  I don't usually say this, but I think this one is a pretty snake.
> View attachment 229990


As I recall, these particular King Snakes will feast on rattle snakes, and I won't interrupt his/her meal. I agree, this is a pretty snake.


----------



## win231 (Jul 18, 2022)

JustDave said:


> This may be an eastern king snake I photographed in Virginia. I can't remember how I identified it, so if someone knows better, correct me.  We had king snakes in Montana, but they are colored and marked like rattlers.  We also called them bull snakes.  It's one of the good guys.  Ranchers welcomed them on the property and in the barns, I understand.  I don't usually say this, but I think this one is a pretty snake.
> View attachment 229990


Yes, Eastern King.  They're beautiful & don't mind being handled.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 24, 2022)

Don M. said:


> You might consider spraying some Ammonia or Bleach under your house.  The strong odor of that stuff should quickly chase the snake away.  There are commercial snake repellents available, also.
> 
> https://www.aidsquilt.org/best-rattlesnake-repellents/
> 
> Luckily, we usually only get black snakes and garter snakes around here.....which are good rodent controllers.  I did have a copperhead sneak into my workshop one time, a few years ago....luckily I saw him moving around, and was able to chase him back out with a broom.


I got my snake repellant and applied it this morning to all of the possible entry places around the house, shed and wood pile. I had expected it to really stink, but while it was strong smelling, it reminded me of concentrated kitchen spices. 

I have not seen my snake since the original sighting, and I hope that this repellant keeps it from coming back.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 24, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I have not seen my snake since the original sighting, and I hope that this repellant keeps it from coming back.


Just be careful when outdoors, and look around closely.  Poisonous snake bites can be especially dangerous in high heat conditions.


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2022)

Pecos said:


> LOL, No thanks


Elderly man feeds Banded Water Snake every day:


----------



## Pecos (Jul 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> Elderly man feeds Banded Water Snake every day:


LOL, I will pass on doing this.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> Banded Water Snake


They are non-poisonous, however when you grab one it can release a pretty foul smelling secretion.  Kind of a skunk like self-defense.  They also have a painful and powerful, for a snake, non-toxic bite.  

I well remember the first one I tried to catch, it was a big one.  After a few bites I let him go, then had to jump in the lake with my clothes on to get the smell out.

This guy is doing better than I did...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I got my snake repellant and applied it this morning to all of the possible entry places around the house, shed and wood pile. I had expected it to really stink, but while it was strong smelling, it reminded me of concentrated kitchen spices.
> 
> I have not seen my snake since the original sighting, and I hope that this repellant keeps it from coming back.


The snake probably snuck up to the attic to escape that smell.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2022)

Rattlesnakes usually avoid humans, but about 8,000 people are bitten by venomous snakes in the U.S. each year, with 10 to 15 deaths, according to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)

Pecos said:


> snake repellant


Does that stuff really work?

Never seen a venomous snake in my yard here, and I prefer snakes to rats so I leave them alone.


PamfromTx said:


> Rattlesnakes usually avoid humans


Yes, we are the danger!  Far more rattlesnakes die from human encounters than the other way round.


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> They are non-poisonous, however when you grab one it can release a pretty foul smelling secretion.  Kind of a skunk like self-defense.  They also have a painful and powerful, for a snake, non-toxic bite.
> 
> I well remember the first one I tried to catch, it was a big one.  After a few bites I let him go, then had to jump in the lake with my clothes on to get the smell out.
> 
> This guy is doing better than I did...


Yes, several non-venomous snakes use that musk defense.  I'm been fortunate; none of the many I've handled have ever done that to me.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Does that stuff really work?
> 
> Never seen a venomous snake in my yard here, and I prefer snakes to rats so I leave them alone.
> 
> Yes, we are the danger!  Far more rattlesnakes die from human encounters than the other way round.


I will know if it works within a couple of weeks.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I well remember the first one I tried to catch, it was a big one. After a few bites I let him go, then had to jump in the lake with my clothes on to get the smell out.
> 
> This guy is doing better than I did...


Ah, but did you have a big fish for the snake you were trying to catch the way the video guy had?  That was such a big fish, I would have thought he'd have brought a little fish.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Or have one drop into your boat when fishing.  Florida rivers are bad for that.
> 
> I had a nice large black snake that lived in my neighborhood doing no harm while keeping the mouse population under control until a new neighbor killed it thinking she was doing the neighborhood a favor.  Bless her heart, she was a Yankee and didn't know any better.


We have a neighborhood black racer I call Herman. I ask the neighbors not to kill it as it keeps the rodents away.


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> Pecos,
> keep that rattlesnake at your end of South Carolina  I don’t know why I felt compelled to look at this post but wish I hadn’t.


Don't look at it again.
Just the visual memory of a snake has killed many a man.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Ah, but did you have a big fish for the snake you were trying to catch the way the video guy had? That was such a big fish, I would have thought he'd have brought a little fish.


It is amazing how large an animal can be swallowed by a snake.  They can disengage the jaws and easily eat something larger than their head:







win231 said:


> Just the visual memory of a snake has killed many a man.


We used to say that more people have died of heart attack thinking they had been snake bit, when it was just sandspurs next to a coiled hose.  Not really sure if it's true, but it ought to be!


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It is amazing how large an animal can be swallowed by a snake.  They can disengage the jaws and easily eat something larger than their head:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I had a pet Boa Constrictor that grew to 12 ft, I'd wonder how he could continue breathing while swallowing a huge rat that completely filled his whole mouth & throat.  I saw how he did it; he moved his windpipe in front of his lower jaw, under the food.  I could see it open & close as he breathed.  Amazing!


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2022)

After hearing people spout nonsense like, "Snakes chase people just so they can bite them," a herpetologist tried to get 50 Rattlesnakes to chase him:   (Results were disappointing)


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

Oh that's *not* good! I sure hope it doesn't get into the house MDB!  
A snake got into my apartment decades ago. That's a story for later but it scared me half to death. 



Found out a few weeks later it was my neighbors escaped pet. Well after that night in my apartment, it was my neighbors deceased pet.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh that's *not* good! I sure hope it doesn't get into the house MDB!
> A snake got into my apartment decades ago. That's a story for later but it scared me half to death.
> 
> View attachment 231549
> ...


Do you still have that neighbor? I remember you wrote that you've lived in the same apartment for 50 years.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Here is what we have to contend with. I might see 2 of these a year! These red bellied snakes are typically 6-10" long.
> View attachment 229971


6 - 10 inches long is just a tiddler. The Australian red bellied snake pretty awesome when it comes to size. It is venomous but not aggressive unless interfered with. Some people are quite happy to have one living in the barn or under the porch, but in the bedroom is not very comfortable

Terrified woman discovers a deadly red bellied black snake curled up next to her bed | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Double ought.  Problem solved and no need to get too close. Live and let live won't work once they move in. Come winter, wouldn't that be a nice surprise to see this guy in your kitchen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 229972


Snakes are protected species in Australia. If you have one in your house or on your property you call a snake handler to remove it and relocate it. Venomous ones may be delivered to a laboratory that produces antivenom.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> My dd had snakes on her land most days.. the dogs would just ignore them in the end...
> 
> The garden over the wall is the orange grove and where the dogs would play ball..


That snake looks capable of eating the dogs. Whole.
Very wise of the dogs to give it all the space it wanted.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2022)

They grew mighty big over in nam, and they weren't shy when hunting a meal.  
On the other hand... they did taste like chicken.


----------



## oldman (Jul 28, 2022)

I may be the oddball here. I don’t like the idea of killing snakes. They serve an important part in nature and to man by keeping the rodent and pest population in check. If they are not venomous, put on a pair of gloves and put it in a bag, preferably burlap. Then, remove it to where they usually are found in your area. If they are venomous, I call ACM in Florida and they will come to remove it back to their environment. In PA, snakes aren’t a problem in my area. In the mountain areas, we have the Eastern Diamondback and Cottonmouth, which can be deadly. We also have copperheads, which are venomous, but rarely kill anyone. I don’t mess with venomous snakes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Do you still have that neighbor? I remember you wrote that you've lived in the same apartment for 50 years.


Her mother still lives here but she moved to Florida years ago. Her mother allowed her to have snakes (one at a time, I think) since she was a young girl. My son was a little boy when the snake got into the apartment and they are about the same age...she might be a little older. One day I was coming in the apartment and she had "Jake" wrapped around her arm and was holding the door. I believe she was in her late teens or early 20's at that time:
Her: _"Do you want to pet Jake?"_
Me: No thank you, while squeezing past and hurrying in the house.


----------

